# How do I make new paint job look like old plaster?



## The Painter Guy

Customer would like to see painted finish resemble old plaster, any suggestions please.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

Venitian Plaster can be applied sorta like paint, its tinted and then spread on. Lot of work though


----------



## AuntieJan

The Painter Guy said:


> Customer would like to see painted finish resemble old plaster, any suggestions please.
> Thanks
> Jim


 
There's several ways to do it with faux finishes, the stuff SW is selling now looks fairly easy to use, I've not used it to do tuscan/plaster look yet but you might visit their site and see if it's something that would help. They have a new product line out I think it's called armor faux or something like that. I've done it the traditional way and it's pretty time consuming.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/do_it_yourself/painting_techniques/faux_painting_process/

Good luck!


----------



## slickshift

Depends on what they mean by looking like old plaster

You can get a modern acrylic faux (latex base coat/latex glaze coat) to look pretty much like that with the proper technique

Your gonna need a little practice if you've never done it though...lol

Check the Ben Moore Website for their faux stuff
I'n sure they've got some how toos and whatitlookslike over there


----------



## ewingpainting.net

We have done a light fog coat over a lighter solid color, You need to practice on a couple of walls.
We also have done a old white wash look over solid color before. You thin your material down spray fog on and at some but not all corners and edges you let it run down to give it that weathered look. We have also done raging giving it a old world look.


----------



## Dmax Consulting

The venetian plaster doesn't look like plaster when it is done. It is smooth and shiny, like marble. I have seen faux artists use thinned down drywall mud to create some amazing effects.


----------



## The Painter Guy

Thanks for the tips, so far the white wash seems to be the answer but checking all your suggestions.I appreciate your replies.
Jim


----------

